

Show HN: Please review my landing page - technel

http://albumcorner.com<p>Each week, the website will feature one independently distributed album by an indie artist. We're partnering with the musicians to put the whole album up for streaming for free and for download for $5.<p>However, it is only available for ONE day: Wednesday (there is nothing happening on the site the rest of the time other than augmenting the email list).<p>If you enter an email, you will get an offer to invite 3 friends for a free (instant) download of an album. What do you think of the landing page/concept? What could we do better? Thanks!
======
pheelicks
Looks good on Chrome (OSX). The only thing which stands out as not perfect is
how your "A new indie album every Wednesday" bullet doesn't fit on one line.
Perhaps you could re-word to make it shorter (eg drop the indie, or say week
instead of Wednesday) or make the layout a bit wider

------
deutronium
Looks very nice to me (using FF 7.0.1).

But one thing you may want to do is to have the 'for artists' link, link to a
webpage rather than a pdf.

~~~
technel
I agree! I intend on replacing the PDF with a snazzy video intro for artists
when my video producer gets done with it. Thanks for the comment!

------
iworkforthem
Er... why is it already playing a song by a artist? Hm... also, not shuffle
just in case I dun like the artist..

------
sidcool
Clickable <http://albumcorner.com>

------
PythonDeveloper
I like... One thing though... If your artists use samples from other licensed
music, the RIAA will come after you personally.

 __* NOT LEGAL ADVICE __* I see you have your domain info hidden using
WhoisGuard. Good idea.

Better make sure that WhoisGuard won't give you up if they receive a demand
letter from RIAA's lawyers. __* NOT LEGAL ADVICE __*

One last Q... If anyone can listen for free, how will you stop people from
downloading what they listen to without paying?

~~~
technel
Thanks for the feedback! That's a really interesting point, I hadn't
considered that. I will have to be sure to add that to the artist contract.

To answer your second question, the music will be streaming, so in other
words, I won't be able to _prevent_ them from download. However: a.) the album
will stream at 128kbps (vs 320kbps if you download), b.) the tracks wouldn't
be separated (it would be one big awkward sound file with no metadata), c.)
the download is extremely cheap to begin with, and d.) I'm trying to build a
community of listeners that really want to support the artists.

